# Green light



## Marshrat007 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anybody fish at night for crappies under a green light? Saw a few reasonably priced on Amazon, just don’t know of anybody who has used them, thx!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yep I made my own last year and had good luck in summer months.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Marshrat007 said:


> Anybody fish at night for crappies under a green light? Saw a few reasonably priced on Amazon, just don’t know of anybody who has used them, thx!


I have a floating syrofoam with green LEDs. Vary interesting to see what swims under it.


----------

